# A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

Borbet finaly released its classic rim as a special limited edition.
Borbet Type A
















Available only as 16x9 ET15
The price: *$244* each
_Wheel and Tire Package (Mounted and Balanced)_
Borbet Type A 16x9 ET15 with Toyo Proxes TS-1 215/40-16 *$379* each
You only pay the above price. No additional tax or shipping.
All our orders are shipped 3 Days UPS Express World Wide (Insured).
Contact me if you need additional information.










_Modified by streetsounds at 7:57 PM 10-1-2003_


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (streetsounds)*

bump to the top for tuner shop.de http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (streetsounds)*

Sale on the Borbet still on.
Free shipping via 3 Days UPS Express.
bump.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Need more info please contact me.


----------



## Veedub 4LIFE (Oct 4, 2001)

SOOOOOO Nice.
I want a set.


----------



## RabbitsDoItFaster (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (Veedub 4LIFE)*

Whats the lug pattern?


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (RabbitsDoItFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsDoItFaster* »_Whats the lug pattern?

4x100 or 5x100


----------



## RabbitsDoItFaster (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (streetsounds)*

no 16x7.5 or anything narrower for the front?


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (RabbitsDoItFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsDoItFaster* »_no 16x7.5 or anything narrower for the front?

Borbet Type A 16x7,5 ET20 or 35 *$229 * 
The dish is off course not so deep








Bump...


----------



## RabbitsDoItFaster (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (streetsounds)*

how much with the toyo tires?


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (RabbitsDoItFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsDoItFaster* »_how much with the toyo tires?

To give specific quotes like that I need to know car and tire sizes.
Please e-mail me for more information.


----------



## RabbitsDoItFaster (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (streetsounds)*

I take it they are not being offered with a polished lip...


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (RabbitsDoItFaster)*

nope sorry


----------



## RabbitsDoItFaster (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (streetsounds)*

So which offsets should I get for a 99 MK3 Jetta 2.slow? With 16x7.5 in the front and 16x9 in the rear that is...


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (RabbitsDoItFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsDoItFaster* »_So which offsets should I get for a 99 MK3 Jetta 2.slow? With 16x7.5 in the front and 16x9 in the rear that is...

The Borbet Type A comes only as ET15 so you have no choice.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (streetsounds)*

Are these still available, and what needs to be done to fit 16x9s all around??


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (CanadianTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianTurbo* »_Are these still available, and what needs to be done to fit 16x9s all around??

Yes. 16x9 ET15
Fitment for Golf II, Corrado or BMW E30
Rolling of venders required in most cases depending how long you dropped the car


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (streetsounds)*

No fitment for Jetta III?


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (streetsounds)*

I want some. As soon as the $$$ comes in. I'll be ordering these. How long will this package last?


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (gti_driver5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_driver5* »_I want some. As soon as the $$$ comes in. I'll be ordering these. How long will this package last?

The Borbet Type A is currently only available as 4x108 and 4x100.
As mentioned it is a limited edition.
If Borbet stop producing them again we can't supply them.
_(They actually did already that is why only get 4x108 and 4x100)_


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (CanadianTurbo)*

If your Jetta has 4x100 bolt pattern you can run them as
16x9 ET15 with 215/40-16 all around
or
16x9 ET15 with 215/40-16 (Front)
16x9 ET15 with 245/35-16 (Rear)








Bump ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtl_jetta_gt (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: A Classic Returns - Borbet Type A (streetsounds)*

what about the flat center caps ???


----------

